# spiele auf andere festplatte verschieben?



## AntiFanboy (22. Mai 2011)

guten morgen liebe pcgh'ler

ich hab eine frgae

ich habe 2x 1TB festplatten und eine mit 300gb.
auf der einen 1Tb ist nur windows und programme oben, auf der anderen filme und installierte spiele, und auf der 300gb sind setups drauf!

doch nun ist die festpaltte mit den filmen und spielen fast voll (1,76gb sind noch frei^^)

nun wollte ich fragen ob ich die spiele auf die andere 1Tb platte kopieren kann (auf der windoof ist)

oder geht das nicht?


würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!

mit freundlichen grüßen

AntiFanboy


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2011)

Du willst installierte Spiele verschieben? das geht nicht. Du kannst es ja versuchen, aber danach funktioniert kein Spiel mehr. Du kannst Images und Iso's verschieben, also Spiele die du auf Platte hast, aber nicht installiert sind.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Mai 2011)

ok, das ist blöd...

dann muss ich wohl oder über die filme verschieben


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2011)

Ein installiertes Spiel zu verschieben wär wie als würde ich den Windows Ordner von C: auf D: verschieben.  (Was man nicht machen sollte! Danach darfst du Windows neu installiern!)
Dir bleibt nix anderes übrig die Filme zu schieben, oder du schmeißt die Spiele runter die du eh kaum bzw. nie zockst.
Aber, wenn du jetzt schon verschieben musst und platz zu schaffen, empfehle ich dir eine zusätzliche Platte zu kaufen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Mai 2011)

nunja, ich verschieb als erstes mal die spiele..

kommt drauf an wie viele spiele/filme ich noch bekomme, irgenwann kommt sowieso ne neue


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2011)

Wenn du die installierten Spiele jetzt verschiebst, kannst du die gleich in den Papierkorb schieben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (22. Mai 2011)

sorry, verschrieben...

ich meinte ich vreschieb mal die filme!


----------



## BautznerSnef (22. Mai 2011)

AntiFanboy schrieb:


> sorry, verschrieben...
> 
> ich meinte ich vreschieb mal die filme!


 
Na bloß gut!


----------

